# Gas Mileage - tailgate up or down



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I was watching "Myth Busters" today while it rained the day away...lol. Anyway they tested the tail gate up and down theory for saving gas. Guess what...better mileage with tail gate up.







They showed that a vortex is created behind the cab and the air rolls right over the bed, where if you put the tail gate down you pop the bubble of air and create more drag. Who would have thunk it. Gotta love that show and they even get to blow things up. I see a lot of trucks driving that way around here to save gas and it does not work. Anyway, I thought I would throw that out comments.







If I would drive with my tail gate down I would loose all my junk...lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hearing that almost breaks my heart, it means some engineer somewhere actually knew what they were doing. It pains me to say that. Maybe it's jsut dumb luck that with the tailgate up the milage is better instead of a actual plan?


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Guess I am stuck with poor mileage I have a flat bed.


----------

